# spray bottle



## Blueroan (Mar 6, 2010)

I read somewhere that lemon juice can be added to your spray bottle. How much lemon juice should be added. Can you use that imitation or concentrated stuff. How does it work as a deterent for goats.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Seems like that would be an eye irritant. I'd stick with plain water if at all possibe.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

Pig doesn't mind a spray bottle unless you hit him right in the eye, so I just use plain water.


----------

